# Any news / sighting of the 200-400 in March (or early April)?



## RGF (Apr 9, 2013)

All is quiet about this lens - perhaps too quiet. What gives? Has Canon made final design decisions and is now producing the few thousand (tens of thousands) they expect to initial sell?


----------



## Aaron78 (Apr 15, 2013)

Form what i have read in other posts, they may have to make a design change with the lever to engage the teleconverter. I heard it may need a lock to avoid switching it on accident. Don't quote me on it, but it is a possibility.


----------



## viggen61 (Apr 15, 2013)

I doubt a lock for the TC would take them this long to implement. The Australian Photographer's video review of the lens indicates that he doesn't think a lockout is needed.

I suspect that either they are having QC problems making them, or they are waiting for a suitably impressive camera to intro alongside it. Perhaps the 7DII or the "Big Megapixel" camera. But that's just speculation...


----------



## charlesa (Apr 15, 2013)

This lens sounds fishy. Same as Canon's 14-24, or Canon's high megapixel body. Vaporware.


----------



## Ewinter (Apr 15, 2013)

I spoke to the canon guys about it and got the play with the redesigned lens. Basically, where the TC housing was made it hard to change filters and release the lenses, so they moved it. It's a beaut of a lens


----------



## RGF (Apr 15, 2013)

Ewinter said:


> I spoke to the canon guys about it and got the play with the redesigned lens. Basically, where the TC housing was made it hard to change filters and release the lenses, so they moved it. It's a beaut of a lens



Built-in TC is not common (may be the first in a non-cinc lens) so I am sure that there are design/usability issues around it. I would have hoped (foolish me) that Canon would have worked these out long ago.


----------

